

Google vs Microsoft, who will win? - leecho0
http://lchou1.blogspot.com/2009/10/google-vs-microsoft-who-will-win.html

======
ErrantX
Highly conjectured and some difficult assumptions throughout.

Bing _isn't_ competing with Google Search because that is only a side-factor
in Google's main revenue stream. Adwords and Adsense give Google unbelievable
coverage and THIS is what MS would have to challenge.

